# Don't know what fish to put in SW tank. Please help.



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello. I am about to set up a Saltwater tank. I have done (ALOT) of reading and now I think I am up for the challenge. I am getting it from a friend (who doesn't know alot about fish). I was origanally setup for a FW tank but I want to convert it to a SW tank. The friend says they think it is a 55g but like I said, they don't know alot about fish. So I am going to assume it is a 55g (I find it hard to believe but that is what they said).

The only problem is (and this is probably going to sound rediculus, but...) I don't know what fish I want to put in. Here are my thought, and then, feel free to comment or put new thoughts...

4 spot Wrasse 3-4"
Sharp nose puffer 2"
thats it. I can't think of anything else.

If it is a 30g I will probably just put a lionfish in it:lol:

Any tips or suggestions will be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

There are sites that will calculate the volume of your tank if you put your external measurements in. That aqadvisor site, for instance. If you find out for sure what the tank size is, it might help you refine your choices.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks! I still don't have any ideas (that wouldn't be disasterious), though. Do you have any fish suggestions? I just want a nice, peaceful fish (unless it is a 30g hahaha (lionfish!)).


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry, I know even less about saltwater (ie nothing) than I do freshwater. I only know those nice little "Nemo" fish (clownfish?) I was just curious to see what might have been suggested by others.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thought you were getting bigger for your other fish??? And wernt aloud anymore fish?? LOl, its gunna cost alot to get it started and stuff.. And it will be ages till you get your fishies.... Clown Fish are good, Tangs are also nice but a 55g is the limit, Blennnys, Puffers are a stand alon fish so..


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Nemo is a clownfish. It is funny, due to my species research, I can name just about every main fish on that movie.:lol: Clownfish (nemo), Regal Tang (Dory), then the lesser main characters are Royal Gramma, Porcupinefish, Yellow Tang, Humbug Damsel, Moorish idol, starfish (which is an invertabrate), butterfly fish, sea horse, etc. I probably missed afew but I haven't seen the movie this year so I can't remember everyone.

Ok, a little off topic, I am just glad to know that all the fish in finding nemo are real saltwater fish. (I don't think all the fish in the dentist's tank are compatable, I wouldn't try it.)

Unfortunately, the only peaceful fish (above) I can/want to keep in my tank is a clownfish (which are best kept in pairs). I love yellow tangs and Royal Grammas but they are highly aggressive.

Any suggestions will be appretiated! Thanks!


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I think 3 clown fish or a pair with a yellow tang and maybe a royal gramma with some hermits and some other small less aggresive fish?


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry thefishboy, we posted at the same time so I couldn't comment on my last post.

Yes, I am also setting up an amazon tank soon. I had to put down my male swordtail today (the fry is still alive), so I might move the fry to a small tank temporarly so I can soften the water (slowly) for my Tetras and corydoras.

I think I found out the mysterious diesase, parasitic infestation (must have been internal). The other fish were treated today for the first time with parasite meds and there syptoms are quickly disappearing. Unfortunately, it was too late for my male Swordtail...

My friend has 2 tanks they are trying to sell me. I will use the smaller one (20g - 55g, I have NO idea) for the amazon tank and the bigger one (20g - 70g) my saltwater tank.

But yes, I am putting all of my christmas money to tanks.

_(BTW my mother wanted me to start SW for marine biology credit)_


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds good wish my firends hd tanks to sahre!!

Sorry about your swordtail..


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

small fry said:


> Nemo is a clownfish. It is funny, due to my species research, I can name just about every main fish on that movie.:lol: Clownfish (nemo), Regal Tang (Dory), then the lesser main characters are Royal Gramma, Porcupinefish, Yellow Tang, Humbug Damsel, Moorish idol, starfish (which is an invertabrate), butterfly fish, sea horse, etc. I probably missed afew but I haven't seen the movie this year so I can't remember everyone.
> 
> Ok, a little off topic, I am just glad to know that all the fish in finding nemo are real saltwater fish. (I don't think all the fish in the dentist's tank are compatable, I wouldn't try it.)
> 
> ...


Sorry, I (again) was typing while you posted. I will certainly look into that idea (yellow tangs and Royal Gramma). Thanks for the Suggestion, never thought of that.


What does the community think of;
2 Yellow Tangs
1 Royal Gramma
BTW I don't know much about the Yellow tang except that it is somewhat aggressive. If it has any feeding issues, please let me know. I have heard they are good for beginners.

Thanks!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

thefishboy said:


> Sounds good wish my firends hd tanks to sahre!!
> 
> Sorry about your swordtail..


Yeah, they have tanks to "share" because I have money to "share".

(After that trip to Petsmart last night I have $15)


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I would only have 1 tang... If it is aggresive than definatley 1.. I do think some clown fish would be good??


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I read tangs will not work. Perhaps something smaller. I have read tangs are extremely active and need well over 100 gallons of swim room! So much for that dentist's small tank lol!

I will be looking at different kinds of fish, now. If anyone can think of a fish that will work in a 55g, please tell me. Thanks!

BTW how long can guppies live in SW? I have heard they can live a while (I don't know how long "a while" is) in saltwater which "makes them perfect for feeder fish." I am somewhat interested in lionfish, they prefer live food. I am just curious. (I wish there was a flake or pellet that replaced live food because I love guppies)

Any objections to loinfish in a 55? I have heard they are suitable for tanks 30g and bigger.

Just searching all my options.

Thanks!


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

A fuzzy dwarf lion fish would be your best bet...


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, fuzzy dwarfs aren't nearly as beautiful as its relatives. I love the Black Volitan Lionfish and the Red Volitan Loinfish.

Any suggestions?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Well I have done a fair amount of research on lionfish...here is an article for you to read on choices The Lionfish Info Sheet: Captive Care and Home Husbandry by Frank Marini, Ph.D. - Reefkeeping.com
look through it post if you find one that fits and you like...I will also look for my old 55 gallon thread and post it so you can get an idea for cost, problems, and stocking(Without lionfish).
Also right off I want to say Lionfish(along with most animals in the hobby) require alot of care,time, and attention. So if you don't have that plus alot of money time to do MORE research and put your mind on on a few things that you probably are overlooking right now.
Lighting, Filtration, pumps, Live rock, base rock, sand bed, salinity/water conditions, top off, cycling, different algaes, and clean up crews(This is all right off the top of my head and should prob be researched before jumping into it) if you do this it will save you time and money...i wish I had... key things are time and money here IMHO

Feel free to post here or PM with questions


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Over the time I've had my freshwater tanks, I've decided a few things. Like, certain fish just do not do well for me (either my water is wrong for them, or I did something wrong) and that things that I had read were absolutely right (like bettas not liking tankmates). My point? Find out what fish will do well in a beginner to saltwater's setup in your geographical area and get hardy local stock. Do you have a decent saltwater LFS? Find out what stock they've got that doesn't die on people because they've got a reliable local supplier and the fish are raised to suit local conditions and in conditions that'll be similar to your new setup. 

I'd avoid anything aggressive. Either way (ie if it's 30 or 55), your new tank is not that big. Any aggression problems will be a headache because nobody will really have enough room to hide well enough to be happy, if they get picked on. I find "what do I do now, my fish is being attacked?" threads quite depressing. 

I've actually never seen "Finding Nemo". I recently discovered another aquarium shop in my area and they carry saltwater fish and they have the clownfish like Nemo in their display tank. I was in there the other day and saw a guy buying some saltwater fish (some clownfish, but they were a different colour to "Nemo", and some beautiful blue fish) which piqued my interest in what you might be putting in your tank. 

To cut a long story short, my point is to get what's most likely to work out well for you. Hardy stock that does well locally and isn't going to cause a bloodbath.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not sure why this thread hasn't hit the mainstream, but sorry to miss this. I think you are way off base on your stocking ideas so far. As you found in your reading, Tangs are a horrible idea for this tank size. 

I really can't make any fish suggestions because I don't know enough about your tank. If you will read this article on stocking a marine tank, you will then understand that the physical environment is probably more important than tank size when it comes to stocking suggestions. Check this out:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...h-compatability-creating-stocking-list-38579/

I would also suggest that we discuss the equipment you are using in detail. You will want to make certain you are on the the right track. The majority of people use the wrong equipment when setting up a marine tank, which is why so many people think marine tanks are difficult to care for.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks, Pasfur!;-)

I read your compatability chart. Do you have a section on 55g tanks, or did I miss that? Good Job on the Chart BTW!

Anyway...
I was reading on the first part of your compatability charts that I should set up a large reef. What are reefs made of, Live Rock?

Here is how I want to set it up (I can be flexible if I need to be);

Filters:
Undergravel
External Power
Airstones
Protein Skimmer

Terrain:
Dolomite(?)

Live Decor:
(I hopeing we can discus this in further detail)

Fish Type (eg aggressive/peaceful):
(undecided)

The only thing I'm sure about is the filter setup, but I can change that if y'all suggest it. Do people still use dolomite? I read about it from a resorce dated back in 2002.

I have no local SW shop. I don't know of one in Texas but I am sure that there are a few in houston, which is only an hours drive from here (just like my "local" petsmart (that isn't in houston)).

Thanks for helping!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

small fry said:


> Thanks, Pasfur!;-)
> 
> I read your compatability chart. Do you have a section on 55g tanks, or did I miss that? Good Job on the Chart BTW!
> 
> ...


a few things if i may interject my opinion on the set up.. 1st dump everything but the skmmer (you need that) 
substrate i personally would either go with Live sand or any other sand that is marked for marine tanks as this way you know it will be the best for your set up.... 
and just to be clear "live decor" i am assuming are corals? in which case the mind set of decor should be shifted a bit... unlike plants that need minimal care corals are actually closer in relation to fish and have very specific needs that have to be met.
also as i am not sure how much research you have done (i assume a bunch before getting to this stage) i am going to post some links to some very well written articles here on TFK and that way you can get a better picture of marine tank keeping

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/introduction-salt-water-19051/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/understanding-sumps-15930/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...-filtration-101-how-differs-freshwater-31955/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ance-surface-skimming-salt-water-tanks-55195/


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

The "Live Decor:" is something I have not planned in yet. It was simply a catagory. Things like live rock, corals, live sand, etc. I don't know what I will do for the live decor. I think maybe I should choose the fish species first, then go from there.

I also forgot to include the lighting, which, at this point, I have no idea what to use or where to get it.

So lionfish wont work in a 55g? Not that it makes this right but, on Youtube I saw a video of a lionfish and a triggerfish eating minnows together. It was a nice video. I had literally wondered what would happen if they where kept in the same tank. Just something kind of funny. NOTE: I am not recommending or (whatever the opposite of recommending) this setup:-D.

Have you ever heard of a four spot wrasse? Would that work? I have heard that they stay small and make excellent starter fish for beginners. Are Royal Gramma highly aggressive in a 55g? I have heard they are pretty aggressive.

No undergravel filter? I don't think that would work well with live sand.

Maybe I should figure out which fish to get before I plan my equip setup?

Thanks for helping!:-D


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

an under gravel filter will produce a TON of Nitrates and after it gets clogged (as they often do) taking it out to clean will do way more harm than good .... in saltwater the primary filtration is the Live Rock, Live sand, and a good skimmer along with your regular water changes...


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

So I probably don't need to mess with an undergravel. What about the primary filtration? I am not going to have a self-filtrating reef the first several weeks it is set up. Besides that, I don't even know what a reef is made of!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

read the links from one of my previous posts.... i am not trying to be difficult just attempting to help out....


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

You aren't being diffecult at ALL! If anyone is being diffecult it is me. I just haven't had alot of free time today, but I have already started reading part of the links and I am very excited about this (even more that I was!)

Thanks for being so helpful! I will post again when I finish reading the last link. Thanks bearwithfish and Pasfur! Much appreciated!:-D


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

small fry said:


> Thanks, Pasfur!;-)
> 
> I read your compatibility chart. Do you have a section on 55g tanks, or did I miss that? Good Job on the Chart BTW!
> 
> ...


I have never posted a compatibility chart. I do have an article on stocking & compatibility http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...h-compatability-creating-stocking-list-38579/, but it doesn't have a compatibility chart. If you were referring to my article, thank you for the kind words. If there is a compatibility chart on this forum, I'd appreciate the link.

My article actually begins with an entire page on stocking tanks under 6 feet in length. This would apply to a 55 gallon tank. Let me know if you have specific questions.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I was refering to your article(s), Pasfur. Thanks for writing them!:-D

So, I can mix fish from group A and B?

e.g. (55g tank)

1 Royal Gramma (Group A)
2 clownfish (Group B)
2 Flame Angel (Group B)
1 Carpenter Wrasse (Group B)

I know that in a 55g is only 3.6 groups, but I didn't know if I should round up or down. I can settle with 3 groups, though.

When it come to pairing fish, do I need to be concerned about the gender (eg M/F, M/M, F/F or does it matter?)?

Is dry rock basicly like base rock? Or is dry rock cheaper? How do I seed live rock (that isn't alive)? I have read most of the links so far. I haven't gotten hardly any time on the thread today, but I promise I will read them. They have been very helpful!

Thanks for all the great advice so far!:-D


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is my 55 gallon(as far as I got)
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/55-gallon-newbie-build-37705/
I have learned since but that has suggestions made by the veteran keepers here and you might see some fish mentioned you like.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

small fry said:


> I
> 1 Royal Gramma
> 2 clownfish
> 2 Flame Angel
> ...



That looks like an excellent stocking list. When you select a pair of Flame Angels, they will pursue each other a bit for the first day or 2, deciding who is the female and who is the male. After one of the 2 becomes submissive, they are a sight to watch swim in pairs.

Base rock is generally a non porous, dense rock which many hobbyists waste money on forming the base of their reef. Dry rock is much less expensive, very light weight, very porous, and quickly becomes live when placed in an aquarium with actual live rock. See my 180 build thread for an example:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-180-fowlr-build-21979/


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Are you saying that 4 groups of fish is fine, or 3?

If 4 is ok for a 55g tank, I need to reconsider the capenter wrasse. I think it is a beautiful fish and everything but, I don't want to have to pay $50 for that certain fish. I found tank-bred clowns (ocellaris) for $15. That sounds like a good price for me. Flame Angels (on the same site) where $36 (ouch, that's a $72 pair), and the Royal Gramma was $15 (same site).

I don't know if it is Ok to post the name of the site on the thread, so please post back if you know if it is ok or not. And if you can recommend sites, I will look into it.

I have my breath held at this point. My finaciual support seems to be shakey. My parents want me to set this up for highschool credit. They want to make sure I know exactly what I am doing. I estimate this project will cost no less than $300 (maybe more). I think 1 dead fish, and my finaciual support will probably crash. Even with the small income I make I won't have money for the SW tank and the South American Amazon (FW) tank I am setting up soon.

I think the longer it takes for me to get my friends tank (that I _still _don't know for sure the size), the more nervious my parents are getting.

Oh well, I guess that is just a warning that it might all fall apart. I really don't think it will (I have always found a way to care for my FW fish when I was broke), but it might, so that is just a caution. I guess I can always add on slowly. I think with my determination (and alot of their cash) I can make this work out. Thanks for being here every step of the way!:-D

_(just a note: I may not have access to internet through saturday)_


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Not to discourage you(Basically doing same thing as you) I am over $400 in my 55 and don't have water in it... and I used craigslist to buy my equipment. 

I don't know what others will say but you might want to look into a smaller tank, Like a 30 gallon tank and 20 gallon sump.I'm not done posting but I have to go to school I'll finish this post in like 30 min.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Now if you want nice fish then you will probably not be in luck. Also you probably won't be able to buy a lionfish(dwarf). But maybe some cardinals or clownfish. Also keep in mind that LR costs $10 a lb and you want 1 lb a gallon if you plqn to keep more then one fish + coral. Lights aren't cheap either. My light is a cheap one that now costs $100 I got it from aquatraders.com. Well that is about all I have to say right now. I'm sure pasfur and bear can help further on this.

Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i have to say look very very carefully on this project and the costs involved... to give an idea 
in my experience to date running a 50 Breeder with a 20 long sump all told even with a lot of DIY i have well over $1500 invested not counting the original tank that crashed....
not attempting to discourage you but when you consider cost of set up, test kits, equipment, rock, sand, live stock, on going expenses like salt, additives, food, and then parts if something should fails like pumps lights etc.. you really need to be prepared... i used to run 8 tanks at my house (just my tanks not the wifes) i now only run the saltwater as it takes so much focuse and financing.. i am now at the point where it is starting to supplement itself but i have not even begun to cover the initial costs yet.... i supplement by selling Cheato and thats good but it takes time for the corals to grow to the point were they start helping off set costs...

something to think about... it is doable but sometimes you need to do things slow and get a little ways then stop untill the funding permits the next step.... then do it and wait a bit more etc....


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't worry! I was trying to underestimate the cost so I could put (or higher) behind it.;-)

I might be able to get a real job this summer (2011:-(), so that should get me out of any debt I am in (debt to my parents, that is). Honestly, I figured it would be $300 just for the fish and live rock. I think Pasfur left a link somewhere for 40lb live and 40lb live sand for $110.

I will try to get the tank for cheaper, convince my friend that I will need ALOT of money for setup. Honestly, the friend offered $10 for a "55g aquarium", but I will probably give him a little more. Besides, I don't know what it come with.

One thing I have never ask about before is lighting. What kind should I get? Maybe one somewhat cheap kind and then I can always add on later? I don't want to go overboard right at the beginning.

We'll get this figured out.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry for the double post. I wanted to ask afew questions.

"fish experts" from FF say that you can't have a pair of Flame Angels in anything less than a 300g tank. They said that if they don't pair, it would be "an all out war." I told them I would ask. It is ok if you get them when they are small, right? I just want to make sure it will work out.

My brother is obsessed with starfish (don't know why). He says that I need a starfish, I told him I would look into it. What are the basic requirements for a starfish? Do they eat live rock, liquid food, invertabrates or stuff like that? I guess I would just like to know if they would be compatible and how to feed them.

Is a lot of stacked up dry rock that matures for a few weeks considered a reef? Pasfur, what were those black stick-looking things that you stuck in the dry rock on your 180g setup? They kind of look like tees that are pointed at both ends.

What about an urchin? How do you take care of those (I know there are several species, but I want one kind that is pointy, I guess)? Are they compatible and easy to feed? I wont be upset if neither one of the invertabrates work out. It is a SW tank so I have to ask.

Thanks for the help!


----------

